# Where do they stay ?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hey i was just wondering, where do chilids stay in a tank, top bottom or middle, im getting mainly bottom dwellers and was wondering where these fish will be, just curious as if i should get them because they are amazing fish, but i dont want too many fsh at the bottom !


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well, where they hang out usually depends on the fish. what fish are you planning on getting?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

any kind really, i want some that stay mainly middle-top, something to stay out of the way of my cats


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What kind of catfish? What size tank? We need more info about your tank in general to help out including water parameters and substrate.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

3-4 pictus cats, 2 butterfly pleco, 1 peacock eel, 40 gallon tank, water conditions normal i guess


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i wouldnt reccomend cichlids with the peacock eel as well as the 3-4 pictus cats as the pictus CAN get up to 6 inches, but the peacock eel will be getting picked on eventually. and what do you mean "water conditions are normal i guess" have you tested them lately?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no room in that tank for any more fish let alone cichlids.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

why is my eel getting picked on? he gets like 8-10 " ? and yea i have never tested my water or anything, what do i do !?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you can go to a lfs and they should be able to test it for you. if you have the money i suggest getting a kit of your own to use at home to avoid the trip making, and in case of an emergency. Personally, i reccomend aquarium pharm. freshwater master test kit.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

If you do buy a test kit at a petstore, CHECK THE EXPIRY DATE!! Many stores have expired kits.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your ell will not be comfortable in that size tank. He needs more room. That being said, you could trade him in at your lfs and get a pair or trio of dwarf cichlids. (Rams, apistos, angels, and many other S.A. cichlids)


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

why wont he be ok ? its a 40 gallon tank with an eel that doesnt get longer than 10"


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

problem is well unless it's a 40L then be ok, but 40B then only be 3x longer then the eel of the tank..

As for where cichlids stay, mine like to flop out onto the glass of the tank on top geez them guys


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

sorry man youve confused me, whats a 40B and it is a 40Gallon tank....


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

He means a 40 gallon breeder versus a standard 40 gallon tank. Breeder tanks tend to be longer than normal.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

can you tell me what my tank is, the dimentions are something like this 35w x 20d x 15h


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

There are alot of different types of cichlids...

As far as Malawians go, I like Ps. Acei for a mid-upper water swimmer. They are very active too. Most of my Mbuna stay in mid water unless courting and digging territory.


----------

